# [DHCP] Cargar modulo (Close)

## cy5

 :Shocked:  bueno me ocurrio algo por descuidado, estaba siguiendo el handbook de instalacion y bien todo va bien hasta que olvide instalar desde chroot el modulo de dhcp, (dhcpcd entre otros). Ahora que me reinicie la maquina y entra a linux me topo con que no tiene red y cuando trata de arrancar el eth0 me marca el siguiente error 

```

No DHCP client Installed
```

Como puedo hacer un emerge dhcpcd por ejemplo si no tengo acceso a la red. Tengo que entrar en chroot para hacer esto, como lo hago o hay otra solucionLast edited by cy5 on Mon Sep 03, 2007 1:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

Hombre si sabes los datos de la conexion puedes conectar a mano, para la configuracion tipica de un router casero:

```

ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

```

y retocar el /etc/resolv.conf para poner las DNS "nameserver 192.168.1.1" (o las de opendns 208.67.222.222 y 208.67.220.220)

En caso de que uses una conexion como la de ono conectando directamente el cablemodem a tu PC tendras que hacerlo como dices, entrando en chroot o por lo menos a mi no se me ocurre otra solucion.

Salu2.

PD: a mi me pasa siempre, especialmente con el portatil... no hay forma de que me acuerde de emerger el ipw2200-firmware antes de reiniciar x)

----------

## cy5

no si el caso es que mi red esta conectada aun modem adsl que es dhcp por ende no tengo los privilegios para cambiar de dhcp a un ip fijo y decirle a mimaquina que salga por ese ip por que si lo hago obvio que me quedo sin internet seria lo mismo... 

si tengo que hacerlo con chroot me voy directo al montaje del mismo con 

```

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

```

o tengo que hacer el montaje previo poniendo el proc y demas

```

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

```

----------

## kropotkin

yo por precaución siempre que hago chroot, monto también dev y proc.

Saludos.

----------

## cy5

por que por precaucion que puede pasar si no monto el proc y dev... y me voy directo al chroot

----------

## gringo

 *cy5 wrote:*   

> por que por precaucion que puede pasar si no monto el proc y dev... y me voy directo al chroot

 

todo programa que use /proc o /dev para obtener datos no funcionará; mount, ifconfig o grub p.ej. 

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> no si el caso es que mi red esta conectada aun modem adsl que es dhcp por ende no tengo los privilegios para cambiar de dhcp a un ip fijo y decirle a mimaquina que salga por ese ip por que si lo hago obvio que me quedo sin internet seria lo mismo...

 

?¿?

Como te indica optonil, si funciona por DHCP, funciona con un IP fijo. siempre. En el peor de los escenarios, si tu modem no hace nat si no que es un router IP puro, podría ser que no tengas internet si el modem de la otra punta, en el dlslam de tu proveedor se basa en la tabla de concesiones del DHCP server. Es una teoría, que yo sepa, no se usa, ni se usa enrutar IP sin hacer NAT para ADSL, si no que se implementa un bridge y sobre el PPPoE como transporte.

Seguramente ya emergiste el cliente dhcp y todo lo que escribí está de mas, pero quizás te sirva en otro caso, viendo que administrás servidores..

Salud!

----------

## cy5

 :Confused:   bueno todavia no eh probado lo que me an dicho por aqui por que esa instalacion es un caso personal y supuestamente habilite el ssh para accesar desde otro lado pero ni modo no se pega mi adsl dice que esta caido no se por que espero no se alla ido la luz ... o en el peor de los casos se alla dañado ...  pero apenas llegue voy a cargar el proc y el dev para montar el chroot. 

Gracias por la aclaracion sobre el modem la verdad desconocia esa teoria, mi adsl modem es router segun lo que dice el fabricante y ese metodo de colorcarle ip fija lo tengo como segunda opcion.. veamos que pasa e informo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> supuestamente habilite el ssh para accesar desde otro lado

 

Sabiendo que es un modem router, hay que hacer port mapping sobre el puerto 22 TCP o agregar el número de IP de la pc a una DMZ, pero para que todo eso funcione, primero la pc tiene que tener conectividad desde el router (un número de IP en la misma subred) y hacia internet (gateway, dns)...

Si no entiendo mal, tu pc todavía no tiene conectividad y por eso no de puede acceder desde afuera.

Salud!

----------

## cy5

ok   :Laughing:   lo que pasa es que yo arranque con el livecd para activar el ssh, de hecho lo hice ademas hice el ping y hasta entre a la documentacion con links para entonces desde hay levantar el chroot para emerger el dhcpcd (no se si ese es el protocolo correcto si no es corrigeme) pero lo deje hasta hay no monte nada por que se me hacia tarde y tenia que salir   :Laughing:  ... por eso yo crei que desde aca lo iva poder ver asi fue que hice ayer dado que compile el kernel desde otro lugar por medio de ssh y sus consecuentes pasos hasta finalizar... la unica diferencia es que ahora solo estoy en livecd y ayer estaba en chroot...   :Confused: 

----------

## cy5

 :Confused:   bien hice lo que tenia pensado y bueno monte el proc ye l dev luego entre al chroot cambie algo en el grup y funciona emergi el dhcpcd y por lo que veo funciono ahora el problema es el siguiente...  

La maquina tiene 2 tarjetas de red una integrada y una pci 3com el detalle es que la integrada una realtek la fundio un trueno hace ya mucho tiempo y no funciona bien por eso que en win esta siempre desactivada el detalle es que la que se usa esla pci. Bien lo quepasa es que aparentemente gentoo me reconoce en el livecd y chroot la pci y todo bien tengo conexion, pero en ambiente root no es asi el dhcp trata de habilitarle conexion a la tarjeta dañada y obvio no se conecta esta la ve como eth0 pero la que funciona la que deberia ser eth1 no aparece en ningun lado, No se si me equivoque pero creo que tendre que examinar mi kernel a fin de activarla o algo asi y para eso supongo tambien que tengo que montar el dv y el proc a fin de que en ambiente chroot cambiar el kernel compilarlo y montarlo... corrijanme si me equivoco o hay otra manera... ?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> corrijanme si me equivoco

 

Ok, te corrijo: No, no hace falta. Podés compilar el kernel sin hacer chroot. Guía

Salud!

----------

## cy5

 :Confused:   y el proceso es similar a lo que aparece en el handbook luego de compilar monto asi como lo hago con chroot, te pregunto por que una vez actualize un kernel y a la hora de reiniciar no levanto mas y me las vi para levantarlo... bueno cuando levanto ya no funcionaba igual algunas cosas que detectaba como conexiones usb ya no lo hacia... creo que eso le ah ocurrido a mas de 2 aqui ....   :Laughing: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Jeje, el tipico miedo a tocar el kernel. Lo tuve por mucho tiempo...

Un kernel mal compilado no va a levantar por mas que se haya hecho desde chroot o desde la instalación ya funcionando. 

El procedimiento es el mismo en cualquiera de los dos casos.

Para asegurarme, siempre uso un nombre nuevo para el kernel que acabo de compilar. De esta forma, si me equivoqué en algo, puedo arrancar desde el viejo editando la linea que lo llama en grub.conf.

Y si, obviamente, para poder copiar el nuevo kernel a /boot, si está en una partición aparte hay que montarla.

Salud!

----------

## ensarman

 *cy5 wrote:*   

>   y el proceso es similar a lo que aparece en el handbook luego de compilar monto asi como lo hago con chroot, te pregunto por que una vez actualize un kernel y a la hora de reiniciar no levanto mas y me las vi para levantarlo... bueno cuando levanto ya no funcionaba igual algunas cosas que detectaba como conexiones usb ya no lo hacia... creo que eso le ah ocurrido a mas de 2 aqui ....  

 

man no te preocupes... te digo lo mismo que inodoro, es un miedo a tocar el Kernel.

si usas una configuracion y funcional la puedes usar para recomilar el kernel, solo elimina el driver de tu mala tarjeta y usa otro nombre para el Kernel asi tienes el Kernel viejo para arrancar si esque el nuevo no funciona.

----------

## cy5

 :Laughing:   bueno como quien dice el clasico mideo a tocar el kernel pero solo fue por precaucion por tanto que todo salio bien tanto el hecho a mano como el genkernel... los cree a ambos por si acaso uno fallaba. Todo bien solo que un problema con el video no carga x voy a tener que fijarme en el manual de los x11....   :Laughing:   gracias por la ayuda

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Al compilar el kernel es necesario compilar cualquier modulo externo que hubiera, un caso típico es el driver porpietario de nVidia. Si tu placa de video es una de estas vas a tener que recompilar el driver y listo.

Salud!

----------

